# seabrook flats



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Does anyone ever fish the seabrook flats anymore in the winter? It use to be good in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## texasstinger47 (Feb 16, 2018)

Iâ€™ve never tried it but Iâ€™d be interested in wading the area with you ,although, Iâ€™m not going to be free to fish until 2 weeks or so though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*no mas*



reel thing said:


> Does anyone ever fish the seabrook flats anymore in the winter? It use to be good in the 80's and 90's.


in the 80's i was a seabrook junkie. we waded it every single night possible, and it was loaded up with solid fish. the corps of engineers has removed all of the old pilings which was the structure that held the fish on the shore line. so now when the fish move down the shoreline there is nothing to hold them, so they keep moving. it isn't what it was. don't waste your time there. :texasflag


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

c hook said:


> in the 80's i was a seabrook junkie. we waded it every single night possible, and it was loaded up with solid fish. the corps of engineers has removed all of the old pilings which was the structure that held the fish on the shore line. so now when the fish move down the shoreline there is nothing to hold them, so they keep moving. it isn't what it was. don't waste your time there. :texasflag


I've noticed the same thing about Mosquito Island. I use to do well there year round. Ever since Harvey, no luck. Bay shorelines seem to be ever changing. There is an area on Trinity Bay where I could wade in on hard sand. Even had a small oyster reef out there. Did quite well in fall and winter. Even late Summer. Now it's a sink to your knees mud hole. I can't handle that. Same thing at the refuge. It was always a little soft but wadeable. Now the shoreline is all slippery rocks and if you manage to get past them, you have to wade very soft mud. Wish I was back in my 30's. I could have waded all these areas and would have known where to hunt for the Sows. As Bob Dylan said"The times they are a'changin".

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shades
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike (SolarScreenGuy) at 713-446-3249


----------



## loganjowell (Dec 14, 2013)

Hardhead flats


----------

